# What the hell is up with blood angels???



## Bolshavic (Dec 8, 2008)

Ok just a quick question to all you lovers of the red armour wearing Blood angels and thier successor chapters


When did the blood angels start screaming blood for the blood god and become a mindless bunch of assault driven marines?:aggressive:
Now Yes the colour of armour is red like Berzerkers but are they not a loyalist chapter?


I ask because more than once I have seen/played against BA armies without 1 single tactical marine. To my knowledge Blood Angels are a codex chapter being broken down to 10x companies with the battle companies being of 6x tac squads 2 x assault and 2 x devastators, with the only divergence of their organization being that of the death company, members whom have been overcome by the black rage ( apparently caused by the memories of the death of their primarch, But as any true loyalist knows you can only live a lie so long and their primarch was a mutant, and we know Suffer not the mutant, and therefore they are mutants by proxy ).
If I can remember correctly the chapter was not even one of the rebel chapters whom resisted the changes introduced By Pupa smurf.


So to all BA players Im calling you heretics and calling opon you to answer the charges or to take your rightful title traitor extremist. To all loyalist chapters and members of the Inquisition ready your bolters and say your prays, ready your selves and prepare your soles for the emperor for we have agents of the blood god at our doors :threaten:


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

*NO he knows too much*
Ahem I mean, there is nothing wrong with us, all we want to do is kill for the Emporer. Sanginius may have had wings but I'll be damned if they didn't look kick ass! The BA started screamin for blood uhh idk exactly how long after Sang died. But the reason being that his death was so horrible its imprint got seared in their geneseed.
As for resisting Big papa Smurf, the Blood Angels were too distraught over the loss of their primarch to really care much about how they will split the legions.
We are NOT traitors, but if want to go, bring it!


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Blood angels are probably one of the most loyal chapters out there, the reason they can take just assault squads is because they count as troops in our codex and because the chapter has always been known as one of the best assault chapters, even pre-heresy they were the best choice for a sergical strike.


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

Ah yes, Blood Angels. The, "one more bad attitude away from heresy," chapter. :wink:

Well, atleast this thread hasn't devolved into the, "Oh yeah! Well, well, um, my primarch was 90 feet tall and had nipples made of gold!" yet. :biggrin:


----------



## SensaiSwindler (Aug 8, 2007)

HERETIC!!! I will drink your blood for such slander!!....er...uhm, I mean we are ever the Emperor's servants! All kidding aside this link should help illuminate you to the glorious truth of the Sons of Sanguinus: http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Blood_Angels 

To answer your specific question the blood angels first "screamed for blood" on sigmus prime during the heresy. Horus (his perfidy still unknown to Sanguinus) sent the Blood Angels there to "deal with a rebellion". By the time they arrived in system the world was a daemon infested charnel house. Sanguinus got messed up something fierce by a bloodthirster. Instead of finishing off the angel he instead killed hundreds of his marines right in front of him. The psychic backlash made sanguinus black out. With that many battle brothers slain in front of them and their primarch laid low the rest of the BA...Freaked the F**k out! When sanguinus came to all the demons were dead the Bloodthirster driven away and the chapter shaken by what they had done. 

The issue was compounded by the loss of Blood Angel geneseed imprint during the Mars/Terra campaign of the Heresy, forcing them to recoup it from their, now dead, primarch. Either his death (the more accepted scenario), or the events on Sigmus, possible both imprinted the genetic memory of those events into Sanguinus' DNA, cursing all future generation Blood Angels.

They have always been an assault oriented army, before the heresy, rivalry between the Blood Angels and the World Eaters was fierce in this regard. They deviate slightly from the codex company scheme in a couple ways. The 1st company (veterans) are always deployed as assault when not in terminator armor. The 8th company is a reserve assault force. When not deployed as assault squads they are normally the pilots of the fast moving vehicles of the BA (Baal preds, assault bikes, landspeeders, and rhino crews).

Now then, on to your warp ridden lies and slander! :angry: The Blood Angels, White Scars, and Imperial Fists were the only chapters to stand with the Custodes and IG throughout the entire siege of Terra. Sanguinus himself held the Ultimate Gate alone, striking down the Bloodthirster who smacked him around on sigmus in the process, while the rest of the imperial forces moved the wounded into the palace. He then, knowing it would cost him his life(fortelling is a bitch in that way), teleported to face horus at the Emperor's side. That, my misguided friend, is loyalty. :victory:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The chapter may be loyal, but if Fabius Bile has his way there will soon be sons of Sanguinius fighting on the side of Chaos.


----------



## SensaiSwindler (Aug 8, 2007)

Khorne, too true. I don't know how I feel about the direction the Omnibus books and Fury have taken yet. There have been some great moments (the insight into the Death CO. workings), but overall the series has been a disappointment so far. Hopefully with the chapter crisis averted we will see some actual outward movement to the story :victory:

Oh, btw, I had to link this in a BA thread.:wink: Saw it over at B&C forums, hope this isn't stepping on toes here by linking to there, but this re-imagining of Sanguinus holding the Ultimate Gate is fantastic. I like his version more than the GW ones from the HH:artbook. 

http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/index.php?showtopic=166173


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

well, the Blood Angels do suffer from the curse of that daemon. Black Rage and the other thing. 
however, what pisses me off the most about the blood angels codex is the fact that the basic marine is not equiped for close combat and does not use extensive use to their trait. It could be that they are given bolters and long ranged weapons to discourage them to go into bloodlust and perhaps basically go khorne.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

He knows too much... and yet, not enough...

Who killed Sanguinius... and why? It is obvious Sanguinius was killed by a sword, from behind. Only the Emperor could have done this. But why would the Emperor kill Sanguinius? Could it be that, at that last moment, in the Warmaster's Battle Barge, Horus opened the Golden One's eyes to the truth of the vile Imperium? That Sanguinius himself was about to turn against the Emperor?

This is why the Death Company have lost their reason, and seek only death, for in recognising the truth of Sanguinius's last moments, they realise their lives have been a lie; and is this great transformation, the Black Rage, not presided over by Mephiston, which of old was the name of the Prince of Lies? And are not these Companions of Death not also called "The Lost"?

I mean, no, what, nothing to see here, totally loyal, _honest_. Not having tac squads isn't a crime you know!

And, I have tac squads anyway!

:not at all suspectly sanguine cyclops:

EDIT: ohh, I like the justification for keeping them out of combat ck... nice!


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Red Orc how dare you divulge our secrets to one who blasphemes the holy name of sanginius! I mean what secrets...
I too believe the Emperor killed Sang but not because Sang was traitor. Horus was right. The emp was just using the primarchs to spread his "crusade" to get God status. Horus saw the truth and open sang eyes. Sang confronted the emp to see if it was true, the confessed killed Sang and then Horus. That's why the Death Company go insane. They know that all those years have been lies and the Emperor is a fake. Infortunatly you all know now, and must be terminated.
Or you can just "believe" the lies gw puts out about the big E being SO great. You'll never fool this Blood Angel! 
Nooo the inquisition is coming, save yourseeeelllfff!!

:damn I'm a nerd cyclops:

Edit:hope you don't mind me using your cyclops red.


----------



## Bolshavic (Dec 8, 2008)

SensaiSwindler said:


> Khorne, too true. I don't know how I feel about the direction the Omnibus books and Fury have taken yet. There have been some great moments (the insight into the Death CO. workings), but overall the series has been a disappointment so far. Hopefully with the chapter crisis averted we will see some actual outward movement to the story :victory:
> 
> Oh, btw, I had to link this in a BA thread.:wink: Saw it over at B&C forums, hope this isn't stepping on toes here by linking to there, but this re-imagining of Sanguinus holding the Ultimate Gate is fantastic. I like his version more than the GW ones from the HH:artbook.
> 
> http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/index.php?showtopic=166173




What a cool picture:clapping: but surely this picture just adds to the arguement for there is Sang surrounded by servants of the blood God looking upon him in awe, standing upon what appears to be the only servant of slannesh, now with the politics of the 4x gods of chaos......... Can you really say now that he is not saying BFTBG?
Now I must research into to first war of Armagedon of ensure that the daemon was in fact not the World eaters primarch but Sang himself, for both had wings ect.....:wink:


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Be that the blood angels are inocent or guilty, their carnage is to rampant, their rage to unholy. Inocense proves nothing and is irelevent, if the blood angels are allowed to continue they will spread a dark heresy amungst the imperium. The sons of the angel must be eradicated from memory. 
-:Inquisitorial, idea stealing, Col.:

As much as I love them and their badass angel dude, from a purely fluff aspect it dosent matter why they are like they are, its too likely to inspire tendencies in awe struck guardsmen/PDF/civilians etc that could lead to becomeing khornite folowers.

Although I'm sure theyre loyal. (GW would have it no other way)


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Man... GW are scary... they control the universe man, the whole damn universe!


----------



## DuesIncarmine (Jul 3, 2009)

if you took water in one hand and a blood angels in the other you would notice that the water hand would'nt hold shit, but that besides the point. Lies as far as im concern the emp did not kill sang, i know this cause my buddy had a converstion about this and i told him that why would sang betray him when he was the only one who didnt challange the emp. when he came to his planet he got on his knees and plegde his loyalty to him, because of his gift of futersight. So the question is why whould someone do that and not take advantage of it cause there was none to have he died for his father and thats all there is to it.


----------



## Epic Fail (Jun 23, 2008)

Dues, the others are drawing attention to the shape and location of Sang's wound in the very famous picture of the Emp vs. Horus with Sang dead at his feet. I think they just *might* be being a tad provocative to stir up the conversation. 

Frankly I reckon if all his sons could see the real tyrant in the golden amour, it would be have been a fully fledged revolt, and not just 50/50 turning traitor.

Also, please explain your opening analogy - water in one hand and a BA in the other? I'm confused!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Sanguinius was tempted by Ka'Bandha (A Greater Daemon of Khorne) into Khornate worship while he was attempting to cleanse the Signus Cluster (At the order of Horus), but he immediatley rejected the offer. In response Ka'Bandha broke Sanguinius' legs and although could have easily killed the Angel, he let him sit their, helpless, to watch his legion get butchered.

I believe this is where the Red Thirst originates from, the torture Sanguinius went through when he was forced to lay helpless and watch his loyal followers get slaughtered. (Where as the Black Rage originated from Sanguinius' death)

Anyways Sanguinius was tempted by Khorne and rejected him. He was not an agent of Khorne.

The Blood Angels have apparently always been an assault-orientated army, even during the Great Crusade, so that is not basis on which to accuse them of being Khorne worshippers.



Bolshavic said:


> What a cool picture:clapping: but surely this picture just adds to the arguement for there is Sang surrounded by servants of the blood God looking upon him in awe, standing upon what appears to be the only servant of slannesh, now with the politics of the 4x gods of chaos......... Can you really say now that he is not saying BFTBG?
> Now I must research into to first war of Armagedon of ensure that the daemon was in fact not the World eaters primarch but Sang himself, for both had wings ect.....:wink:


Are you being serious?! :laugh:

That is a picture of Sanguinius standing alone defending the Eternity Gate, against the hordes of Chaos during the Siege of Terra.

Sanguinius was killed by Horus, he was not the Daemon Prince of Khorne present on Armageddon, that was Angron.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Well all i can say is, Don't screw with The Blood Angel's or Mephiston will come kick your ass back to the stone age. (just ask the Chaos Spawn he punched to death......)


----------



## Sanguine1 (May 9, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Sanguinius was tempted by Ka'Bandha (A Greater Daemon of Khorne) into Khornate worship while he was attempting to cleanse the Signus Cluster (At the order of Horus), but he immediatley rejected the offer. In response Ka'Bandha broke Sanguinius' legs and although could have easily killed the Angel, he let him sit their, helpless, to watch his legion get butchered.
> 
> I believe this is where the Red Thirst originates from, the torture Sanguinius went through when he was forced to lay helpless and watch his loyal followers get slaughtered. (Where as the Black Rage originated from Sanguinius' death)
> 
> ...



Finally a voice of reason, Sanguinius did in fact refuse khorne and was held as one of the, if not the, most loyal primarchs. Horus himself said Sanguinius inherited most of the emperor's traits and if he was so gifted with futuresight (such as when he knew Horus would kill him) why would he not be able to see that the emperor was going to turn on them if he ever was. 

Sanguinius didn't get killed from behind either, (what follows is merely my theory and btw i have no evidence to back it up) but Sang knew that he would have to become a martyr in order for others to actually turn against Horus especially the emperor who ordered Magnus the Red a heretic for opposing the word of Horus. (Because loyalty to Horus is loyalty to the emperor) So by Sanguinius death the extent of Horus warp tainted mind was shown and it proved that he must be killed and could in fact not be saved. 

As far as the BA screaming Blood for the Blood God I'm not really sure where you recieved this info from I'm an avid blood angels fan because Sanguinius was the most awesome of awesome primarchs.

As stated earlier the daemon prince primarch was Angron.

And yes the picture posted up yonder is awesome :so_happy:


----------



## Inquisitor_ball (May 12, 2008)

In a similer note the ***** in Horus's armour caused by Sanguinius May verywell have been metaphorical, the Impenitrable "shield" of the Emperors love for Horus being damaged slightly by Sanguinius' sacrifice. - prehaps this is why he chose to face Horus alone, his forsight telling him that he HAD to die so that the Emperor could muster his might against his favored son.


----------



## SpacedGhost (Dec 16, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> In response Ka'Bandha broke Sanguinius' legs and although could have easily killed the Angel, he let him sit their, helpless, to watch his legion get butchered


That was the same leg Sanguinius ended up using to break the demon's back over wasn't it? How poetic.

I don't think any can question the loyalty of the Sons of Sanguinius, and the books that were, quite frankly, crap have been discounted as "what ifs" by GW. The books are not true cannon so you have to disregard them in your problems with the BA. The BA may be battle hardened and filled with many beats to lay down, but they're not falling to chaos anytime soon, sorry to disappoint. As others have stated, we've always been assault heavy, and a representation of the Red Thirst/Black Rage was more evident in our entire army at one point (3rd Edition). Nothing sucked more than watching the crew of your Baal Predator succumb to the black rage and cruise forward one turn, instead of shoot.

In your slander against the BA you left out the part about BA living an unnaturally long time for SM, and thusly seem even more unnatural to the other chapters.

As for complaints with the lack of Tact marines, I'd say any good BA list runs tactical marines tooled for run and gun tactics that take advantage of the overcharged engines on our Rhinos. It's a little insulting no one in the entire imperium has figured out how to carry any sort of CCW in a sheath, a pistol in a holster, AND their bolter at the same time... that's a feature unique to CSM I guess. That doesn't keep my Tacts from firing pistols, and assaulting in with a Serg tooled for CC though, when the situation calls for it. A good assault list, still utilizes a solid firing base. Your basic tactical marine is great for that. Or atleast, what BA have to work with since they don't have Sternguard.

After all that, I can't help but feel successfully trolled.


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

Who could question the loyalty of the Blood Angels? As someone else mentioned, Sanguinius was the only one not to challenge the Emperor. Leman Russ tried to beat the Emperor up and nobody's questioning the Space Wolves loyalty! They turn into Werewolves if they lose control. Think about it, in a way when they become too wild in combat they mutate. And you're questioning the Blood Angels loyalty?


----------



## SpacedGhost (Dec 16, 2008)

The Blood Angels are also one of the only chapters to have an Imperium-wide holiday (Sanguinala) dedicated to their primarch.


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

I did not know that, thank you for that piece of information.


----------



## scolatae (Aug 25, 2008)

Sanguine1 said:


> Finally a voice of reason, Sanguinius did in fact refuse khorne and was held as one of the, if not the, most loyal primarchs. Horus himself said Sanguinius inherited most of the emperor's traits and if he was so gifted with futuresight (such as when he knew Horus would kill him) why would he not be able to see that the emperor was going to turn on them if he ever was.
> 
> Sanguinius didn't get killed from behind either, (what follows is merely my theory and btw i have no evidence to back it up) but Sang knew that he would have to become a martyr in order for others to actually turn against Horus especially the emperor who ordered Magnus the Red a heretic for opposing the word of Horus. (Because loyalty to Horus is loyalty to the emperor) So by Sanguinius death the extent of Horus warp tainted mind was shown and it proved that he must be killed and could in fact not be saved.
> 
> ...


agree in every way but one i belive that its a toss up between ferus manus and sanguinis for the title of most awsome primarch:biggrin:


----------

